# the only time my H wants sex



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H only gets turned on by me when im pissed off. he said it really turns him on when im angry. What is that about?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't blame him , I like angry sex too. Not all the time by any means, but I think his aspect is that he might like seeing you be so worked up about or over him. My H thinks its hot when I am mad too lol. I think it gives some people a certain ego boost or something to know that they can push you into being so mad over them.


----------



## seahorse (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you more confident when angry? Confidence makes us guys go weak-kneed


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Blanca said:


> My H only gets turned on by me when im pissed off. he said it really turns him on when im angry. What is that about?


Blanca!

Don't waste your sweet time, trying to figure that out... why not just play on it? Use your time to figure out how to maximise the effect - it's not like you don't have considerable brains. Use them.

Or leave the guy. But don't piss about. 

One thing I know for sure is that your H is like a typical woman - impossible to figure out. but if you have found his big red buttion, why not grab it with both hands and press it?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> One thing I know for sure is that your H is like a typical woman - impossible to figure out. but if you have found his big red buttion, why not grab it with both hands and press it?


well, MT. im not so sure i want to have sex with him anymore. playing all those head games with him kinda kills it for me. He doesnt get turned on every single time im angry (if that were the case we'd be having sex all the time! lol) but occasionally he does get turned on by it- it's just the only time he does get turned on. 

@*seahorse*: i dont think im anymore confident. i want nothing to do with him. maybe its reverse psychology. but i dont know about that since there are many times lately that i want nothing to do with him. he doesnt seem to get anymore interested by my indifference. 

@*Dawn*: id never thought about it being an ego boost. i still cant get my head around that one.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Blanca said:


> My H only gets turned on by me when im pissed off. he said it really turns him on when im angry. What is that about?


Actually, although I originally thought it was pointless to try to answer your question, I did come up with a hypothesis:

Maybe what he really wanted to do was piss off his mother. But he's too afraid of her and spends all the time keeping her sweet. So by taking joy in pissing you off, he gets to feel more powerful - the sort of power he would feel if only he were able to go against his mother's wishes and be himself.

One of you needs to get a real commitment to finding the truth about life, and accepting that truth no matter how difficult it is. Life is not so much tough, as unflinching. It never stops showing us where we're at. It never takes a vacation. It's always on duty, mirroring our beliefs right back to us through our spouses, our friends, the people we work or study with, right down to the websites we go on.

What we need, is clarity. Clarity clarity clarity. So that when we look at our life, we see it in all it's fullness, exactly as it is. I'm not sure whether it's actually possible for a mere mortal to achieve this, but anyway that's the challenge! Maybe life is like a teacher who never gives a 10... so that you always have room for improvement.

(I actually had a physics teacher like this that marked my lab work at university. She gave me 7 1/2, 8, 8 1/2 and one day she gave me 9 1/2. She said "I could have given you a 10... but I wanted to give you something to aim for." I finally got a 10 on my last ever lab with her  )

Oh... and don't forget to love yourself while you're at it. Love is the answer to everything


----------

